# Tren E ; kick in time?!?



## Siasix

Hello; i am adding tren e to my cycle.

Have been running 750mg test enanthate for 4 weeks; bringing that down to 500mg and adding 200mg of tren e per week.

This is the first time i have used tren; how long does it usually take for it to start working; and how long would it be until i notice it working?!?

The strength gains seem to be excellent from what people have said.

Thank you!?!


----------



## BIG BUCK

you MIGHT notice more aggression/sweats after 10 or so days, 3 weeks and you'll be rocking, 200mg is a sensible dose, don't up it(if you are gonna up it) until week 5-6 as it creeps up on you.


----------



## Siasix

Thanks Big Buck; i am going to keep it at 200mg per week for 6 to 8 weeks; depending on how i like it!?!


----------



## BIG BUCK

don't know if you'll like it! but it does the job! i'm on test 500 ew/ primo 500 ew / tren e 300 ew.


----------



## Siasix

What sort of body composition changes and general changes in training do you notice from tren?!?


----------



## BIG BUCK

only just started tren so can't comment. more power and a bit of fat loss hopefully. my sleep is awful on it though.


----------



## C.Hill

The insomnia is the only thing that scares me! What about banging loads of sleeping pills down ya? Does that work?


----------



## Kiwi

For me I notice tren enanthate around the four week mark, tren acetate about a week and methy tren about an hour 

I get good strength gains and my muscles get a nice hard look about them. My veins also stand out over my arms, chest and legs

Tren like every other steroid affects different people in different ways, my sleeping is a little more restless and I get pretty hot with some night sweats. Other guys may toss and turn all night and sweat so much the mattress is soaked.

Chucking sleeping pills down your neck is not the answer. You may if the sides are too bad just have to accept that tren is not for you. There are plenty of good bodybuilders around who can't use the stuff.

Good idea to have some caber on hand as well.


----------



## techfire35

Too me 500 test seems too much to me with only 200 tren. Ive experienced all the tren sides mentioned. So i dropped my test to under what my tren is. I stick to 400 mg tren per week and 300mg of test and the sides stopped, even the Trensomonia


----------



## anaboliclove

Siasix said:


> What sort of body composition changes and general changes in training do you notice from tren?!?


strength, tons of stamina feeling like you haven't quite done enough. Vascularity, harder. Tren imo works best if your body fat % is below 15% or so if your carrying a bit of body fat it wont work it's magic on the physique as much


----------



## Forced

Siasix said:


> What sort of body composition changes and general changes in training do you notice from tren?!?


Only used it once. Made me look harder and more veiny. Strenght increased massively.


----------



## Frandeman

4 weeks

Tren A much better for me...


----------



## Im a lil Dragon

if you read my blog, I did a very good summary on the tren/test cycle I did on the very last post.


----------



## damn shame

3 to 5 weeks, makes you feel invincible and you get veins on top of veins...........unless you are a fat git.


----------



## mmichael

> 3 to 5 weeks, makes you feel invincible and you get veins on top of veins...........unless you are a fat git.


How do u know when it's kicked in? I've been running Tren E for 3.5 weeks now. My lifts have been going up, not by much.

I don't feel any "Sudden" hit like a lot of guys say, is it usually weeks 4 or 5 it happens and it just happens one day when u wake up? And what is the feeling u mostly notice?

PS: running 400 PW


----------



## Frandeman

mmichael said:


> How do u know when it's kicked in? I've been running Tren E for 3.5 weeks now. My lifts have been going up, not by much.
> 
> I don't feel any "Sudden" hit like a lot of guys say, is it usually weeks 4 or 5 it happens and it just happens one day when u wake up? And what is the feeling u mostly notice?
> 
> PS: running 400 PW


When everybody start to say you are being a dick lol

I blame the Tren for everything haha


----------



## damn shame

> How do u know when it's kicked in? I've been running Tren E for 3.5 weeks now. My lifts have been going up, not by much.
> 
> I don't feel any "Sudden" hit like a lot of guys say, is it usually weeks 4 or 5 it happens and it just happens one day when u wake up? And what is the feeling u mostly notice?
> 
> PS: running 400 PW


For me strength goes up and get more vascular then later I get insomnia. I am normally a dick so difficult to tell if my attitude changes.


----------



## Jovany

I believe tren E it waist of money, first is not as powerful than tren A. E take 3 to 4 weeks to kick in.. I would use tren A for 3 week and stacked with tren E. And at my six week of teen E I would jump on some other steroids. For sure crazy GAINS!!!!!!! Don't for get estrange protection and liver....


----------



## Jovany

Siasix said:


> Hello; i am adding tren e to my cycle.
> 
> Have been running 750mg test enanthate for 4 weeks; bringing that down to 500mg and adding 200mg of tren e per week.
> 
> This is the first time i have used tren; how long does it usually take for it to start working; and how long would it be until i notice it working?!?
> 
> The strength gains seem to be excellent from what people have said.
> 
> Thank you!?!
> 
> I believe tren E it waist of money, first is not as powerful than tren A. E take 3 to 4 weeks to kick in.. I would use tren A for 3 week and stacked with tren E. And at my six week of teen E I would jump on some other steroids. For sure crazy GAINS!!!!!!! Don't for get estrange protection and liver....


----------



## Junglistflex

BIG BUCK said:


> don't know if you'll like it! but it does the job! i'm on test 500 ew/ primo 500 ew / tren e 300 ew.


I’ve got 2 bottles of a lab I haven’t heard of both are 450mg/ml. Second thing I’ve just found out is the lab is Mexican and they always put the most they can in minimum space due to smuggling across US border. I got TNT, 150mg test enanthate/ 150mg trenbolone enanthate /150mg and 150mg/ml Nandrolone decanoate PLUS Ultrabulk 150mg/ml test e 150mg/ml tren e and 150mg/ml equi/boldenone. Seen lab results, bang on the money. Juice is very crystalline when cold, it is at the limit of dissolving per ml. 450mg is nearly half a gram of powder per millilitre. The Mexicans have been doing it since the 80’s and I believe 450mg/ml since 90s. It’s very hard to dissolve everything and they need a mixture of special alcohols. Anyway they are great and best I’ve used in UK. I think tren E is fine and don’t have to worry about silly side effects from tri tren and tren a.


----------



## simonboyle

Siasix said:


> Hello; i am adding tren e to my cycle.
> 
> Have been running 750mg test enanthate for 4 weeks; bringing that down to 500mg and adding 200mg of tren e per week.
> 
> This is the first time i have used tren; how long does it usually take for it to start working; and how long would it be until i notice it working?!?
> 
> The strength gains seem to be excellent from what people have said.
> 
> Thank you!?!


36ish hours.


----------

